# My pathy -88 from Sweden



## charlie_one (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi
Im a new member from sweden, so please exuse my poor english.

Here is my ride, ill have done so much tings on it that my english vocabulary isnt sufficient .
Here´s some pictures after a short offroad track


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hehe, looks like fun! :thumbup: 

And your english is better than some of the Americans on here. Hehe.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I think you got some mud on it... Nice truck!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

sigh,
all the roads by me are paved.

Seth


----------

